# Seekers old school bulk squats and milk



## Cslogger515 (Mar 27, 2019)

So I read everyone’s old threads and I found one of seekers post from 2014 on him bulking when he was young going to give it a try. Gallon a milk a day and squats. Anything else to throw in there to help bulk up. I’m going to try for the 200lb club I feel small on this board I wanna atleast be average.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 27, 2019)

I had a gallon of milk with breakfast on Sunday. Love me some milk


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 27, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I had a gallon of milk with breakfast on Sunday. Love me some milk


I drink a lot of fairlife milk has 13g protein it’s ultra filtered but I’m going back to some good ole 2% for this one.


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 27, 2019)

Hell yeah, I drink about 3/4 of a gallon a day. I go through about 2 gallons every 3 days something like that. Delicious.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 27, 2019)

I drink skim though so maybe I don’t count


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 27, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I drink skim though so maybe I don’t count


Skim milk tastes pretty good.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 27, 2019)

give it a go. I definitely put on some mass as a young dood. Good times!


----------



## automatondan (Mar 27, 2019)

I'd do 1% instead of 2%, you will have too much fat in your diet with 2%. I switched from whole to 2% to 1% and it has made a difference in my physique.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 27, 2019)

automatondan said:


> I'd do 1% instead of 2%, you will have too much fat in your diet with 2%. I switched from whole to 2% to 1% and it has made a difference in my physique.


I am pretty lean so some fat will be fine now and once I notice a bit of fat I’ll switch over to 1%. I wanna hit around 200 before I do my 16 week test cycle I’ve been holding off a long time on it.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 27, 2019)

Who is Seeker?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 27, 2019)

Cslogger515 said:


> I am pretty lean so some fat will be fine now and once I notice a bit of fat I’ll switch over to 1%. I wanna hit around 200 before I do my 16 week test cycle I’ve been holding off a long time on it.



if it isn't whole milk you're doing it wrong.  I was a teen, into my 1st year of lifting steady, and weighed a buck fifty.  squat 3 times a week. Add lifts around your squats. Do this for a month. You'll gain mass for sure. take a break and go back to normal lifting a nd in a few months do it again


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 27, 2019)

Seeker said:


> if it isn't whole milk you're doing it wrong.  I was a teen, into my 1st year of lifting steady, and weighed a buck fifty.  squat 3 times a week. Add lifts around your squats. Do this for a month. You'll gain mass for sure. take a break and go back to normal lifting a nd in a few months do it again


I’ll definitely stay with whole milk than. Thanks for the advice I’ll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Hurt (Mar 27, 2019)

For years when I was a teenager I would have about a half gallon of whole milk and several heaping tablespoons of peanut butter after dinner before bed...seems to have helped


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 27, 2019)

There is only one thing I hate more than lying. 

It's skim milk 

Because it's water, lying about being milk


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 27, 2019)

I would drink skim milk before Almond milk




PillarofBalance said:


> There is only one thing I hate more than lying.
> 
> It's skim milk
> 
> Because it's water, lying about being milk


----------



## Dr.who (Mar 27, 2019)

add peanut butter and oaks to the blender.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 27, 2019)

I prefer to drink my milk, not chew it


----------



## German89 (Mar 27, 2019)

Humans arent suppose to drink milk. Just saying.


----------



## CJ (Mar 27, 2019)

German89 said:


> Humans arent suppose to drink milk. Just saying.



You ain't taking my ice cream!!!


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 27, 2019)

Smuckers natural peanut butter for me. It’s low in sugar and about a hundred calories a table spoon.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 27, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> I would drink skim milk before Almond milk




This is America and I don't have to drink either



German89 said:


> Humans arent suppose to drink milk. Just saying.



Yeah but we do and it's ****ing awesome.


----------



## Hurt (Mar 27, 2019)

German89 said:


> Humans arent suppose to drink milk. Just saying.



They also aren’t ‘supposed’ to take Anavar. 

I think we threw what we are ‘supposed’ to do out the window a long time ago.


----------



## German89 (Mar 27, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> You ain't taking my ice cream!!!


Ughhh. I need ice cream now!



PillarofBalance said:


> This is America and I don't have to drink either
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but we do and it's ****ing awesome.


I know. It's so good. Getting sick of nasty almond milk but, I cant argue the calories.



Hurt said:


> They also aren’t ‘supposed’ to take Anavar.
> 
> I think we threw what we are ‘supposed’ to do out the window a long time ago.



Smartass!


----------



## DF (Mar 27, 2019)

Arnold said "Milk is for babies"! :32 (19):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 27, 2019)

no clue how u guys can drink a gallon of milk without farting and shitting yourself all day


----------



## CJ (Mar 27, 2019)

If I'm drinking a full gallon of milk, there had damn well better be a tub of cookies right beside it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 27, 2019)

Cslogger515 said:


> Anything else to throw in there to help bulk up



add 150g of protein to the gallon or whatever it ought to be per lb of  body weight if you want to get technical


----------



## German89 (Mar 27, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> If I'm drinking a full gallon of milk, there had damn well better be a tub of cookies right beside it.


how about... oreos?


----------



## German89 (Mar 27, 2019)

DF said:


> Arnold said "Milk is for babies"! :32 (19):



what about breastmilk?


----------



## snake (Mar 27, 2019)

Add some donuts to the milk right before bed. Um... heard a friend does this.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 27, 2019)

Do it. Seeker knows his $hit.


----------



## CJ (Mar 27, 2019)

German89 said:


> what about breastmilk?



If it's chocolate, I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 28, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> add 150g of protein to the gallon or whatever it ought to be per lb of  body weight if you want to get technical


Turn it into a big protein shake or every glass put a scoop in?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 28, 2019)

Cslogger515 said:


> Turn it into a big protein shake or every glass put a scoop in?



I wouldn't go that far. lol. Believe me, that gallon every day isn't gonna be so easy. Just do your normal protein scoop like you would on any normal day and eat!  Carry a bucket to the gym.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Mar 28, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I wouldn't go that far. lol. Believe me, that gallon every day isn't gonna be so easy. Just do your normal protein scoop like you would on any normal day and eat!  Carry a bucket to the gym.


 I was going to say I don’t know if I could keep all that down with 7 scoops of protein powder  in it.


----------



## Jin (Mar 28, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> no clue how u guys can drink a gallon of milk without farting and shitting yourself all day


Russian Kryptonite.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 28, 2019)

Cslogger515 said:


> Turn it into a big protein shake or every glass put a scoop in?



sorry that is not correct 

there is around 130g of protein in 2% gallon already

so add roughly 90g of protein to the gallon

that is near the target protein range for a 200lb man


----------



## Jin (Mar 28, 2019)

I watched a video the other day with milk enemas and squatting. Is this Seeker’s program?


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2019)

Jin said:


> I watched a video the other day with milk enemas and squatting. Is this Seeker’s program?



Your browser history must be frightening.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 28, 2019)

Jin said:


> I watched a video the other day with milk enemas and squatting. Is this Seeker’s program?



I'm not sure which is worse Jin, the fact you watched the video, or just bringing up the fact you watched it...lol


----------



## Jin (Mar 28, 2019)

stonetag said:


> I'm not sure which is worse Jin, the fact you watched the video, or just bringing up the fact you watched it...lol



Prude:32 (19):

10char


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 28, 2019)

Can't believe that nobody's mentioned chocolate milk.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 28, 2019)

Was 180 lbs back in the day, did 5x5 and GOMAD for a couple months. Went to 215 and on to multiple USPA State records at 230 and 242 years later...but GOMAD was my starting point.  It's a good place to start and it works.


----------

